# Nissan GT-R NISMO GT3 Now Available to Order for $388,000



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Motorsports International (NISMO) has made the release of the GT3-spec GT-R official, pricing it at around $388,000 based on today's conversion rates.

A joint project between NISMO and JR Motorsports (JRM), the Nissan GT-R NISMO GT3 packs a 3.8L V6, twin-turbo powerplant that is seen in the factory production model, but pumps out 523-hp. It may sound odd that it has slightly less horsepower than the factory 2013 GT-R with 545-hp, but it's probably been tuned to GT3 regulations.

What you do get, however, is a GT-R packed with fully adjustable suspension, a gutted-out interior with a full roll cage, extra cooling ducts and an aggressive aero package. Power on the GT3 GT-R will be delivered through a six-speed, semi-automatic paddle-shift system. Those ordering the race-ready GT-R will receive support from NISMO if you're in Japan, Asia, North or South America and Oceania, while JRM will support Europe, Russia and the Middle East.

More: *Nissan GT-R NISMO GT3 Now Available to Order for $388,000* on Autoguide.com


----------

